
Ravelry, the Facebook of knitting, has banned pro-Trump posts - mtg
https://www.washingtonpost.com/technology/2019/06/24/ravelry-facebook-knitting-has-banned-pro-trump-posts-over-open-white-supremacy/
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20259012](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20259012)

------
ixtli
I, for one, am really glad to see people acknowledging the moral
responsibility they have as operators of a public† speech platform and social
community. Technology has no morals except for those of its owners.

† By "public" i mean "accessible to" not "paid for by".

~~~
babyslothzoo
Presumably you'd have been equally OK if they banned any other political
speech too? Under the same guise of moral responsibility of course.

~~~
lucd
If Obama had been a racist, promoting regressive policies... Definitely ! Did
you just make a false equivalency?

~~~
TheHypnotist
I understand the angles, but it's a fair question. A fair question to which
you gave a fair answer. I don't see any false equivalence.

------
sixothree
This white genocide stuff he seems have more than a passing interest in is
really disturbing to me. Yet somehow we just gloss over and ignore it as if it
never happened.

------
babyslothzoo
Perhaps they should ban all political discussion. It's a knitting forum, after
all.

